# Help Needed With work Permit



## Welders1970 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi,

I am currently in Canada on a 6 month visitor from the Uk, i have got a wonderful job offer in Victoria, what do i do now, do i need to go back to the Uk, to apply for a work permit.
I understand my employer has to apply for an LMO, this should be ok, as they have been advertising for this position for a while.
Someone told me that i can go around the flagpole when the LMO has been confirmed, what does that mean.
The role is a technical sales role, my wife, son and dog are with me, will my wife be allowed to stay, if i get a work permit.
Please help, as we love BC and dont want to pass up this opportunity.

Kind Regards,

Martin


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Welders1970 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently in Canada on a 6 month visitor from the Uk, i have got a wonderful job offer in Victoria, what do i do now, do i need to go back to the Uk, to apply for a work permit.
> I understand my employer has to apply for an LMO, this should be ok, as they have been advertising for this position for a while.
> ...


Going around the flagpole entails crossing the USA border, presumably in your case at Bellingham, Wa and then returning to Canada with your job offer and a copy of the LMO. our wife and son can be sponsored. Presumably your dog has all the current documentation required for its importation.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Going around the flagpole entails crossing the USA border, presumably in your case at Bellingham, Wa and then returning to Canada with your job offer and a copy of the LMO. our wife and son can be sponsored. Presumably your dog has all the current documentation required for its importation.


Technically the border crossing is at Blaine WA, not Bellingham which is about 30km south of Blaine, but if the person is in Victoria already, and all they have to do is enter the U.S, then turn around and come back, then instead of driving the approx 30km from Victoria to Swartz Bay to catch the ferry to Tsawassen and then driving another approx 40km to the border, why not just get one of the ferries from downtown Victoria, the Coho ferry goes to Port Angelels WA, and the Clipper ferry goes to Seattle, and theres also a a ferry from Sidney (20km from Vic) to Anacortes WA. Those would be the simpler routes if they are actually in Victoria, but of course the posting doesn't say where they are, only that the job offer is in Victoria.


----------



## Welders1970 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Help Needed With Work Permit*



Auld Yin said:


> Going around the flagpole entails crossing the USA border, presumably in your case at Bellingham, Wa and then returning to Canada with your job offer and a copy of the LMO. our wife and son can be sponsored. Presumably your dog has all the current documentation required for its importation.


Thanks Auld Yin, We are currently renting a house in Sidney, so my dog is already with us, so she will stay with friends while we go to the flagpole and back.

If they refuse the work permit, can we still enter canada, as we will still have our visitor stamps in our passport.


----------



## Welders1970 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Help Needed With Work Permit*



gringotim said:


> Technically the border crossing is at Blaine WA, not Bellingham which is about 30km south of Blaine, but if the person is in Victoria already, and all they have to do is enter the U.S, then turn around and come back, then instead of driving the approx 30km from Victoria to Swartz Bay to catch the ferry to Tsawassen and then driving another approx 40km to the border, why not just get one of the ferries from downtown Victoria, the Coho ferry goes to Port Angelels WA, and the Clipper ferry goes to Seattle, and theres also a a ferry from Sidney (20km from Vic) to Anacortes WA. Those would be the simpler routes if they are actually in Victoria, but of course the posting doesn't say where they are, only that the job offer is in Victoria.



Thanks Gringotim,

We are currently staying in Sidney, so we can catch the ferry from here.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Welders1970 said:


> Thanks Auld Yin, We are currently renting a house in Sidney, so my dog is already with us, so she will stay with friends while we go to the flagpole and back.
> 
> If they refuse the work permit, can we still enter canada, as we will still have our visitor stamps in our passport.


If refused you would need to re-enter again as a visitor. There is a risk that the IO may well refuse youm as your previous action would indicate your intent to stay.


----------



## Welders1970 (Sep 27, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> If refused you would need to re-enter again as a visitor. There is a risk that the IO may well refuse youm as your previous action would indicate your intent to stay.


Blimey, thats a worry, do they refuse many workpermits when the LMO is accepted, do my wife and son have to come to the flagpole with me.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Welders1970 said:


> Blimey, thats a worry, do they refuse many workpermits when the LMO is accepted, do my wife and son have to come to the flagpole with me.


Yes, they have to "land" also. 
If the LMO is issued then refusal of a TWP would be unlikely.


----------



## Welders1970 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Help Needed With Work Permit*



Auld Yin said:


> Yes, they have to "land" also.
> If the LMO is issued then refusal of a TWP would be unlikely.


Thanks again Auld Yin, when i am applying for my work permit, do i apply to the Washington Visa Office then, even though i am a UK citizen.

Also does it matter that i am here as a visitor, would that affect their decision, and should i apply now for the work permit, or wait until my future employer has the LMO.

In your opinion is it worh employing an immigration lawyer.

Thanks Again,

Martin


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

Welders1970 said:


> Thanks again Auld Yin, when i am applying for my work permit, do i apply to the Washington Visa Office then, even though i am a UK citizen.
> Also does it matter that i am here as a visitor, would that affect their decision, and should i apply now for the work permit, or wait until my future employer has the LMO.
> In your opinion is it worh employing an immigration lawyer.
> Thanks Again,
> Martin


I know nothing about immigrating to Canada, but why not call, or visit the U.S. Immigration office in Victoria, explain your situation, and see what they suggest as far "as going around the flagpole" or what could happen if you try to leave Canada and then return etc etc. It might save you an expensive ferry trip and half a day travelling or maybe it won't, I would at least give it a try, unless i am missing something, it can't hurt.:confused2:


----------

